
Show HN: Janus Workspace Desktop - kaliades
https://janusworkspace.com/
======
kaliades
Hiya

Janus Workspace Desktop is a desktop application for Linux, Windows and Mac
that takes on a different approach to browsing. It allows you to open as many
windows as you like in every tab and navigate easily between them.

All windows opened within Janus Workspace share the same session. Meaning you
can log in with a certain account once and use the same login in Janus. If you
want a separate session, sort of a persistent Incognito you can open such
windows as well. It is really useful for monitoring several ad campaigns for
different profiles. It supports a huge amount of regular browser
functionalities and shortcuts ->
[https://janusworkspace.com/#features](https://janusworkspace.com/#features)
You can find Janus Twitter account at
[https://twitter.com/JanusWorkspace](https://twitter.com/JanusWorkspace) and
here is a simple usage example
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSucYy58TgQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OSucYy58TgQ)

If you want more lightweight and limited version of it you can check out the
chrome extension version of it -
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/janus-workspace-
ne...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/janus-workspace-new-
tab/ibjjadloomfnfbkpdbeiddncgdepdhin) One user account works for all Janus
versions.

If you want to try it out - I have added a special user for Hacker News -
username is HackerNews and password is hackernews.

No usage statistics are kept in the application. The only user data that is
being kept in it is your registration info. All login details that you use in
it are out of Janus's reach. Google Analytics statistic is anonymous and can
be stopped from the settings menu.

